# Fragen zum Positionieren mit Servoantrieben



## Franky08 (8 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

in einem neuen Projekt werden wir 10 Servoantriebe + Controller von Festo einsetzen. Die Antriebe bewegen unterschiedliche 
Linearachsen. Es ist auch ein Raumportal eingeplant. Die Controller können über Profibus oder Profinet angesteuert werden.

Ich habe bisher keine Erfahrungen im Bereich Positionieren mit S7.
Ich stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung welche CPU eingesetzt werden soll.
Zur Auswahl steht die S7-300 oder die S7-1500.

Meine Grundsätzliche Frage ist: 
1. Welche der beiden CPUs eignen sich besser für Positionieraufgaben in Bezug auf Programmieraufwand?
    Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Womit geht es leichter?
2. Ich möchte das Teachen der Antriebe gerne über ein Simatic Mobile Panel 277 IWLAN machen.
    Gibt es Vor-und Nachteile gegenüber den beiden CPUs.

Zum Hintergrund:
Für das Projekt ist bisher eine S7-300 eingeplant. Diese setzen wir bei uns hauptsächlich ein und haben damit 
einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz gesammelt (jedoch keine im Bereich Positionierung). Im Bereich TIA-Portal sind bisher nur 
Grundkenntnisse vorhanden.
Jetzt bin ich auf die S7-1500 gestoßen. Diese CPU soll mit Motion Control das Positionieren von Haus aus unterstützen, welches
in Anbetracht der Anzahl von Servoantrieben für mich interessant scheint.

Auf Eurer Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Schöne Grüße

Franky


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
die Festo-Servoachsen benötigen CPU-seitig keine weiteren Features. Du übergibst denen via Bus einfach nur die Zielposition (und vielleicht auch noch Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung) und die Achse macht den Rest.
Das kannst du auf jeden fall auch mit den 300er CPU's hinbekommen (wenn du dich da sowieso eher zuhause fühlst).
Die Hauptaufgabe bleibt weiterhin der Programm-Ablauf.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (8 Juli 2014)

Für die S7300/400 gibt es von Festo auch entsprechende Bausteine, die machen das Leben sehr viel einfacher, für die 1500-er müßte man mal nachfragen, ob da schon etwas da ist.


----------



## zako (8 Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
wenn Du die Technologieobjekte verwendest, dann würde ich Dir empfehlen auch die passenden SINAMICS- Antriebe von BigS einzusetzen.
Es müssen einige Folgeparametrierung auf S7- Seite und Antriebsseite vorgenommen werden, welche im TIA- Portal automatisch vorgenommen werden. 
Wenn Du nun einen anderen Antrieb einsetzt musst Du Dich selbst drumm kümmern. Insbesondere wenn die Positionierung über Motorgeber erfolgen soll, dann muss der Drive auch noch entsprechende Telgramme unterstützten (Lageistwert nach oben senden, Abgleich der Gebernormierung, Taktsynchronität etc.).
Bei externen Geber gäbe es noch ein TM- Modul (Profibus/-net Geber gingen auch).

FAZIT: Ich schließe mich den vorgehenden Beiträgen an und würde die mit der S7-300 machen und die Sollwertinterpolation im Antrieb machen lassen.
Wenn Du einen SINAMICS hättest, dann sind die TO`s aber eine feine Sache (Diagnosekanal standardmäßig aktiviert, Klartextmeldungen fürs HMI, ...). Antriebsanbindung über Wizard und Programmierung per PLC- Open Bausteinen (finde ich persönlich ganz gut). Allerdings geht dann auch die Auslastung (je nach Achsanzahl und Interpolationstakt) Deiner Steuerung nach oben und Du musst ggf. eine größere nehmen.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## bike (8 Juli 2014)

Also ich kenne die Festo Antriebe ganz gut und die sind sehr einfach anzusteuern und auch in Inbetrieb zu nehmen.
Wenn das eigenständige Antriebe sind und nicht aufwändig Interpoliert werden muss, dann ist es sehr einfach.

Welche Antriebe sind es denn? 


bike


----------



## Franky08 (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten. Wir möchten die Servomotoren EMMS-AS von Festo mit absoluten Multi-Encoder einsetzen.
Ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit bei Festo erkundigt. Die Ansteuerung soll sehr einfach von statten gehen.
Für die Referenzierung wird die Achse einmal auf Anschlag gefahren und der Wert im Controller gespeichert.
Danach kann über die SPS ein Sollwert mit der Position und der Geschwindigkeit in % vorgegeben werden.
Den Rest macht dann der Controller. Es gibt sogar eine Safety-Baugruppe, die in den Controller gesteckt werden kann.
Finde ich auch sehr interessant.
Die  Ansteuerung der Controller geschieht über das Festoprotokoll FHPP und  bietet ein einheitliches Protokoll für alle Servocontroller aus dem  Hause Festo.
Theoretisch sollen die Controller auch über dieses Protokoll parametriert werden können. 
Dies wird laut Festo aber nicht empfohlen. Man solle lieber das dazugehörige Tool verwenden.

Hört sich für mich nach einer sehr runden Sache an. Auf Motion Control kann ich auf jeden Fall verzichten.
Für die Entscheidung zwischen einer S7-300 und einer S7-1500 spielt das keine Rolle mehr.

Schöne Grüße

Franky


----------



## zako (18 Juli 2014)

Franky08 schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach einer sehr runden Sache an. Auf Motion Control kann ich auf jeden Fall verzichten.
> Für die Entscheidung zwischen einer S7-300 und einer S7-1500 spielt das keine Rolle mehr.



Hallo Franky,
mir würden noch folgende Punkte interessieren:
1. Du brauchst ja noch eine HW- Modul wenn Du SAFETY brauchst. Kannst Du dies über Profisafe- Protokoll machen, oder nur über HW.- Klemmen? 
Kannst Du driveseitig SAFETY- Logik?
2. Kommunizierst Du über ein zyklisches Telegramm, welches fest ist, oder kannst Du noch weitere Daten zyklisch übermitteln, die nicht im Telegramm enthalten sind (Telegrammerweiterung)?
3. Erhälst Du einen Ansteuerbaustein, wo Du nur EIN/AUS, Betriebsart, START/STOP vorgeben braucht, oder musst Du das Telegramm selbst mit Bits&Bytes füttern?
4. Falls Du Parameter lesen/schreiben möchtest, gibt es da auch einen S7- Baustein von Festo?
5. Viele Kunden möchten auch Antriebsfehler am HMI als Klartext haben. Bekommst Du Klartextmeldungen automatisch auf`s HMI, oder musst Du das erst ausprogrammieren.   Bzw. stehen zumindest die Fehlertextlisten für ein Panel zur Verfügung?
6. Kannst Du netzwerkübergreifend auf die Antriebe zugreifen, oder musst Du bei IBN/Fernwartung immer auf dem Bus HW- mäßig verbunden sein, wo Deine Antriebe sind?

Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Matze001 (18 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

1. Hardware - Leider. Und es ist "nur" STO
2. Geht mit FHPP+ (Bis zu 32Byte weitere Daten die Frei bestimmt werden können)
3. Beides geht, gibt was fertiges von Festo für Step7 (TIA weis ich nicht)
4. Ja
5. Es gibt eine Fehlernummer - musst dir selbst ne Textliste machen
6. Du kannst das FCT (Festo Configuration Tool) so einstellen das du über eine Seperate Ethernet-Schnittstelle oder über die Feldbusschnittstelle (PN/CAN/DP/...) gehen kannst.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Franky08 (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo Zako,

1. Für die CMMP-AS-…-M3 Controller gibt es ein  Sicherheitsmodul  CAMC-G-S1. Der sichere Halt wird über zwei Kontakte mit  Rückmeldung am  Sicherheitsmodul realisiert. Es kann ein SIL 3 und ein  PL e mit  entsprechender Beschaltung erreicht werden.
Das ganze muss hardwaremäßig verdrahtet werden. ProfiSafe geht leider nicht.

Gruß

Franky


----------

